# Ijoy Ride



## Horseantics (17 November 2010)

How many horse riders have got one or tried one, are they really a good exercise machine or do you get bored and leave it in the corner to hang your clothes on ;-)


----------



## CeeBee (17 November 2010)

<<<<<<<<<< Ambles off to google Ijoy Ride>>>>>>>>>>>>>
(sounds a bit like an intimate toy)


----------



## CeeBee (17 November 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Rushes back in.....
£425.00 (including 17.5 % tax)!!!!!
You can buy a real horse for that!


----------



## Horseantics (17 November 2010)

Yes you can, but there are so many on ebay i am wondering if they are any good, i wanted one when they first came out but no way am i going to pay that!I don't mind £100-£150 though but still don't want to waste that much if it is a fad, i brought the lateral thigh trainer when it first came out for £100 now they are selling them for a fiver on car boots! 

It does sound like a naughty toy ;-)


----------



## maggiehorse (17 November 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>considers swapping grey cob mare for one ,,,no mucking out , no scrubbing head of said mare after shes used one of her poos as  pillow , no riding in howling wind and rain ,,,hmmm


----------



## CeeBee (17 November 2010)

I think the fact that there are so many on ebay probably gives you a good indication of how many end up as clothes hangers. Mind you, I'm one of the worst offenders of buying gadgets - I've had many an excercise bike, ab strengthener, cross trainer etc. I would probably be interested in one of these too if I had room left in my loft!


----------



## canteron (17 November 2010)

I think you would get bored after a shortish while ...... But if you can buy at the right price now you can probably sell without losing too much in the new year (so keep the packaging)!


----------



## Katd66 (17 November 2010)

Hi - well I have one - and have owned it about 2 years.  It is in my lounge as I thought I could sit on it and watch TV.  Its comfy and not difficult to ride if you are a balanced horse rider.  I think it would benefit people more if they are not so balanced/or non horse rider.

I think I could count of two hands the number of times I have used it!  It would probably do me good if I used it but I sit on the sofa when I get in and then just dont move. They only say use it 15 mins twice a day and I really can imagine it works. 

Perhaps I should pull it out the corner and actually use it!  Perhaps tomorrow!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (17 November 2010)

I had a go in a shop a couple of years ago and loved it. Don't know if I would actually use it regularly though, I hopeless at exercise for exercise sake.


----------



## Spyda (17 November 2010)

Katd66 said:



			Hi - well I have one - and have owned it about 2 years.  It is in my lounge as I thought I could sit on it and watch TV.  Its comfy and not difficult to ride if you are a balanced horse rider.  I think it would benefit people more if they are not so balanced/or non horse rider.

I think I could count of two hands the number of times I have used it!  It would probably do me good if I used it but I sit on the sofa when I get in and then just dont move. They only say use it 15 mins twice a day and I really can imagine it works. 

Perhaps I should pull it out the corner and actually use it!  Perhaps tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

SAME HERE! Mine's sat in the hallway - covered in school bags! It makes a useful saddle rack mind you. Think I've got a saddle on mine - but haven't seen it in ages as the kids keep dumping their stuff on it


----------



## jendie (17 November 2010)

I've got one, bought it to help strengthen my back after a fracture. I think it has helped, also helps with balance issues. Not sure I'd pay £500 for one though!!


----------



## Horseantics (18 November 2010)

Anyone want to sell theres? ;-)


----------



## vonno (18 November 2010)

I've got the igallop which is similar.  Used it when I couldn't ride for a while and a friend then borrowed it after she had a back operation.
Horseantics, I will be selling it, pm me if you are interested.


----------

